# Ballarat Brown Trout



## IceManDude (Nov 21, 2006)

Been a while since i posted... been a while since i fished properly!!

Took the yak out to Ballarat's Lake Wendouree last weekend after hearing a few promising reports of trout going well.

ended up with 3 good browns, one going almost 50cm and they all fell to the Pontoon 21 Gagagoon 55 in Golden Perch pattern. i got busted off by two fish including one cracker that jumped only a couple of metres from a mate in his kayak and then it wrapped me around the rowing lane marker buoys and the 3lb fluro didn't stand a chance with a 5lb+ fish and rope!! I dropped another (it also tried to wrap me up) and missed a few solid hits.

All in all it was a great morning on the water and i forgot how well and dirty trout fight 















And here is the video!!


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice trout. I didn't realize trout had sharp teeth like in the photo. Tasty.


----------



## IceManDude (Nov 21, 2006)

stussman said:


> Nice trout. I didn't realize trout had sharp teeth like in the photo. Tasty.


they also have hooks on their tongues


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Geez you don't thumb grip a Trout do ya :shock:

Nice fish.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Nice. Trout definitely on my to do list


----------



## IceManDude (Nov 21, 2006)

no thumb grip these fellas... lipgrips or fingers in the gills if they are going to hit the table


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice fish and fun on light gear.Used to get onto a few in the Bendigo region growing up.


----------



## IceManDude (Nov 21, 2006)

patwah said:


> Craig, wheres the bloody product placement hangin' out of the gob??
> 
> I had to look 3 times....


Ripped out of the fish when they were flopping around in the net... i'm not one to put it back in for a photo, you can see with the last fish the lure in the net then i pull it out... thats as close as i got


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Great fish Craig, especially considering that lake was a dustbowl a couple of years ago!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Top fish.

You've got my hopes up for my trip to Jindabyne this weekend. First trout trip in years. Fingers crossed!


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Shirts not just product placement PWah. We all have morning after regrets. What does mine say?


----------

